# Hvac and refrigeration depth exam



## mandileng (Oct 5, 2013)

Please advise me what's the best study materials I have to have to pass the exam beside MERM lindeburg , my friend an electrical engineer and he found in a website specific for electrical PE examiner( like a cafe) a study materials from the last year exam questions . Do we have the same as a mechanical .

Thanks


----------



## sycamore PE (Oct 6, 2013)

I haven't heard of what you're talking about regarding your EE friend. I'd recommend the MERM, all 4 ASHRAE handbooks, a large psych chart, a handful of common ASHRAE standard such as 62.1 and the one that deals with energy recovery (85, maybe 84? I'm not sure), and a basic engineering book like Machinery's Handbook or Mark's.


----------



## ikesdsu (Oct 7, 2013)

I second all the books above. I would maybe include the Lindberg 500 worked problems and the 6 min solutions so if you get stuck it might be able to give your brain a jumpstart.


----------



## r_mojo1 (Oct 10, 2013)

I used the merm, six min solutuions and ncees practice questions. Reference was Ashrae manuals. I passed the first time


----------



## saloms (Oct 22, 2013)

Past HVAC PE exam takers,

Did any question(s), or more specifically topic(s) throw you off or catch you off guard on the actual test as compared to the NCEES HVAC practice exam and 6 Min Solution problems? I will be taking the HVAC and Ref. depth this Friday.

Thanks


----------



## sycamore PE (Oct 22, 2013)

Saloms,

No, nothing caught me off-guard compared to those two and the MERM topics.


----------



## kalvinjk (Jan 3, 2014)

saloms said:


> Past HVAC PE exam takers,
> 
> Did any question(s), or more specifically topic(s) throw you off or catch you off guard on the actual test as compared to the NCEES HVAC practice exam and 6 Min Solution problems? I will be taking the HVAC and Ref. depth this Friday.
> 
> Thanks




The MERM doesn't cover some of the afternoon topics very well. It's best to have a thorough understanding of the thermodynamic concepts of HVAC or at least a reference to it. The ASHRAE reference manuals are crucial (all four).


----------

